# Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)



## Bearcarver

*Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)*



Alright, I waited long enough—Had to try some Fish in my Sous Vide Supreme.

I hardly ever buy Salmon, because it’s always too expensive, however this Salmon was on sale for $5.99, so I got about 2 pounds to give it a try.

I also got a few Catfish Fillets to fill in here & there, when Mrs Bear is either away or not eating. LOL

So I did a lot of research on Salmon made by SV, and came up with all kinds of Temps, anywhere from 105° to 140°.

However I settled in on 140° for a couple reasons, such as I would never eat raw fish, or anything close to raw.
Another reason is according to Douglas Baldwin, if you aren’t sure of the quality of the Salmon you’re cooking, it is best to take it to 140° IT for 40 to 50 minutes.
This would be Pasteurizing it, making it safe for anyone to eat.
140° is also the Temp my favorite YouTube guys “Sous Vide Everything” did a big Slab of Salmon too, and they went Nuts over it.

So I Put 2 pieces of Salmon Fillets in their own little Vacuum packs & double sealed them, after adding some Lemon Juice.
I also thawed one of the Catty Fillets out, and put all 3 Vac Bags in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 140°.

After 1 hour. I removed the 3 packs, put one Salmon Fillet & the Catfish Fillet into a big bowl of Ice Water, and into the Fridge.

I then proceeded to sit down & enjoy the other Salmon Fillet, while it was still hot. It was Awesome!!! And IMHO the texture was better than any I have ever had in restaurants, and better than the times I had it at wedding receptions or other celebration dinners.

The next day I threw the Catfish Fillet in the Frying Pan, and flipped it over a few times in Butter to brown the surfaces & add some more flavor. I didn't have to worry about getting it done in the center, because it had already been to 140° for sure.
Then I added some leftover Taters Au Gratin for a Quick meal for the Bear.

I gave the other Salmon Fillet to my DIL Bethany, and she said it was Great. 

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear



Salmon on sale @ $5.99:








Two Nice Little Fillets:







Individually Bagged & vacuumed no more than needed:







2 Salmon & 1 Catty Fillets ready for Bath:







Fresh out of Sous Vide.
I should have cut this open to show the Beautiful Salmon Pink color inside---Next Time!!







Catfish in the Pan with Butter:







Ready to hit the plate:







Catfish & Taters Au Gratin:


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious John!
I still like my salmon smoked with Cajun seasoning & a couple of patties of butter.
But yours sure looks good!
Catfish is a big favorite around here too!
Al


----------



## gary s

Nice !!  Looks good, another thing I'll have to put on my list

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinal said:


> Looks delicious John!
> I still like my salmon smoked *with Cajun seasoning *& a couple of patties of butter.
> But yours sure looks good!
> Catfish is a big favorite around here too!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
Next time I will be applying something like that for sure.
I kinda wanted to get a taste without much of anything for the first try.
Thanks for the "Like" too.

Bear


----------



## troutman

Interesting, not tried fish as of yet.  I'd also be temped to smoke it for at least another hour or so, but that's me.  Nice job!  

By the way, I bought  one of those rather inexpensive copper pans and absolutely love it, nothing sticks to the sucker!!  I like it better than my $120 All-Clad stainless pan, go figure.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice !!  Looks good, another thing I'll have to put on my list
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

troutman said:


> Interesting, not tried fish as of yet.  I'd also be temped to smoke it for at least another hour or so, but that's me.  Nice job!
> 
> By the way, I bought  one of those rather inexpensive copper pans and absolutely love it, nothing sticks to the sucker!!  I like it better than my $120 All-Clad stainless pan, go figure.




Yeah, I gotta add some seasonings next time, now that I know the flavor without.
That copper pan is the best thing we've ever had, but we never tried any expensive quality pans.
Been looking at "Smoke Guns" but they're a little pricey!!

Bear


----------

